# Gaited Horses...



## lmnde (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi everybody - I've been reading and learning [refreshing] and absorbing all the great advice that is so generously shared here.

A bit background info and then on to my questions. I rode as a teenager [english - I'm from Germany], both lessons and then later an Uncles Haflinger + Fjord mares and a young Welsh Cob x Arabian Stallion. I daresay I was quite good back then - but I was also young, dumb and elastic.

Fast forward 30 years, a bit on the overweight side, a bad knee that hurts when rising up during trotting [posting? not sure about the proper terminology in english for this], and an automobile accident with mild spinal/lower back issues.

I've finally have the country space for horses of my own, work from home and have the time too, once we live on our new country place. Before I spend a lot of $$$ on fencing, pasture prep and a walk-in shed, I want to make sure that I can comfortably ride on a regular basis. I've been doing a lot of research [theoretical only so far, but plan to take lessons this summer] about gaited horses, and always thought I wanted a Walker. However - the more I read the more uncertain I get about the different gaits and paces - I guess it takes experience and hands on to get the hang and asess the comfort level of the individual gaits of the individual horse breeds [mostly available in our area are TWHs and Peruvian Pasos]. And I also understand that not all horses within the same breed have the same comfortable-ness than others. There is a stable here within somewhat reasonable driving distance that offers lessons specifically for gaited horses, and I plan to go and hopefully will be able to try out different horses there as I progress.

My question [one of them] to you all - which breed of the gaited horses provides the most comfortable ride. I am looking for leisure and comfy trail riding only - mostly by myself. Next question - I am also looking for a horse that can pull a buggy or small wagon - I'm not sure that the knee will work out with daily riding and I want to use my horse regularly - not just for yard ornaments. I know that technically any horse can be taught to pull - but are some of the gaited horses more suitable for this, or will pulling a buggy ruin their gaits for riding - if this sounds stupid, pls forgive.

I am looking for a gelding in the 8-15 yr range - 15 hands range, basically a bin-there-done-this type, that is well trained and that know how to take care of me without going to sleep on me. BTW - I'm 5'10" and weigh about 250 and loosing [want to drop down to 200 by the end of the year]. As you all can see this is a longterm plan/goal for me, and I want the perfect horse to stay with me 4ever! LOL. Should I narrow my search to the Walkers or should I be more open minded about some of the other gaited breeds?

Looking forward to hearing your suggestions...


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Personally, I would be more open minded about other breeds. Not only are some walker bloodlines hotter than others, most walkers are of a thin build and not up to totin' someone your size. My husband is about 275 and never felt *right* on a walking horse. Perhaps check into spotted saddle horses or Kentucky Mountain horses? Rocky mountains, to me anyway, seem a bit small for us larger adults. I have a KMSH and adore her- any of the breed i've been around have all been calm and well mannered, both on the ground and in the saddle. As a matter of fact, temperment is checked and horses that otherwise meet requirements but that are, well, buttheads, are not registered. 
Good luck and welcome to the world of gaited horses! You'll find them much more comfortable to ride, especially on a trail ride of any length.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I will second the suggestion about Kentucky Mountain and Rocky Mountain horses. They do a "singlefoot", not as much elevation to the leg action, 4-beat gait ... if I were going to get a horse to ride now, that is what I would look for and Walkers are much more common in my area of Kentucky.

The best gaited horse I've owned ... and I got him after a back injury and when I was in my 50s and doing a lot of riding again ... was a Paso cross of some kind, probably Paso/QH and he did a singlefoot. Very comfortable. I've only been on a couple of Walkers since I've been here in KY and wasn't particularly impressed by them, either as far as comfort goes or disposition.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

All I can tell you is about the gaited horses I have ridden.

Number of Icelandic's, PP, TW, Paso, one Kentucky Mountain horse and various cross breeds.

I have ridden many TW and I find they are not that smooth/comfortable for me, only a couple were very smooth but had to be ridden at high speed. With my terrain.. not insterested in speed.

Paso, pretty but very, very hot and the ones I rode were very hyper and hard to handle, smoothness was average.

The Kentucky.. only rode one and his gait was more like the TW I have ridden. So not a big enough slice to really know.

Now all the Peruvian Paso's I have ridden or the gelding I owned, super smooth, easy going but now a days it is hard to find one that will stay sound. Really sad.
I know many Peruvian owners with unsound PP's, that ended up buying an Icelandic or two.

I have ridden and owned many, many Icelandic's and every one I have been on have been super smooth like the Peruvian but unlike the Peruvian, the Icelandic breed as a whole is hardy and sound.
Only way I can ride now a days is on an Icelandic, back couldn't handle most other breeds of horse.
Draw back with the Icelandic, is many lines can be pretty hot. But they do have what the Icelanders call a "grandmother" Icelandic. Willing to go forward at what ever speed you want and be happy going only that speed. Their prices haven't come down though, because many people want these kinds of Icelandic's.

Best thing you can do is look at different breeds, test ride them and see which would work best for your back. 
If you find a horse you are really interested in.. go back and ride a couple of times just to make sure that horse would suit you. Takes more time but well worth it.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Try lots of breeds and lots of different horses of each breed. They are different, and the more you try, the more you will find out what you like and don't like. Lessons are a great idea, and will help you get back into riding before you decide on a horse of your own.

I've ridden Tennessee Walkers, Kentucky Mountain horses, Rocky Mountain horses, Icelandics, Peruvians, and prob a few others that I've forgotten. I actually prefer trotting horses but of the gaited ones I rode, I liked Peruvians gait the best and Tennessee Walkers the least.

It comes down to personal preference, so just get on some horses and see what you like!


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

I've owned a TWH cross, and like the horses, generally speaking. I think one of the things you will find is that while you can paint an entire breed with a broad stroke, you probably shouldn't do that with an individual of the breed. I would try lots of different horses of the gaited breeds (and maybe even crosses if you just want to hack around) until you find something that will work for you. Good luck on your search.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

OK- I started out with a gaited saddlebred- smooth and fast- really exhilarating- like a jet engine taking off- fun but not relaxed enough for a good trail ride.
Then I trained and rode a friend's TWh (and rode others too) - nice fast reachy gait-he was smooth but stumbled a bit over uneven ground, I think due to too much sweeping reach in the rear, to be a good mountain horse. But TWHs are outstanding horses on relatively smooth ground. They really eat up the miles.
I tried a couple of Peruvian Pasos and the gaits were rapid and short- very smooth but not to my personal taste. Never tried a Paso Fino.
Then I found the loves of my life in Foxtrotters. I've had 5- still have two mares. Outside of the first one, a gelding, that was the only horse I can say was too much horse for me, they have been mares. The best one is dead gaited but has to be settled to be really smooth- She has taken me on 20+ mile ride- keeping her gait over torn up logging roads. She has climbed up shale trails where one of my feet rubbed a furrow on the cliff on one side while the other foot hung over a 1000 foot drop- places were others got off their horse but I felt more secure on her than on my own feet. There is nothing that that mare will not take in stride. I've had her 15 years and nothing would make me part with her. I have had other mares, all smooth and consistant although one pacey and needed to be corrected into a better gait even though she was still smooth- and each was good on the trail, one had some buck in her but even her I took on a 25 mile short endurance ride all by myself as I couldn't keep up with the Arabs when they trotted full tilt, although I breeezed by them on down hills.
I agree that each horse is different. And just because they are gaited doesn't mean that your knee won't hurt to ride. You do need to try a few different kinds to find the one you really like- I've heard good things about Spotted Saddle Horses for example. 
I have found that I can ride all day without getting sore where I can't on a non-gaited horse, even one with a very smooth trot. Most have had gaits smoother than their (or any horse's) walk.
Gaited horses are good, on the whole, at weight carrying. Since their weight is more evenly distributed at their gaits, it causes less wear and tear on them even carrying weight. In fact, one of the first sentences in the Foxtrotter breed standard is that they can carry a good deal of weight. And most TWHs are much larger than Foxtrotters in general.

There are show horses in every breed that may not have the disposition to be a relaxed trail horse but I can honestly say that all the foxtrotter mares had willing dispositions- not one has balked at crossing water or even going into the ocean when they had never been out of Missouri in their lives. And that's a true test.

Good luck- try them all. 

There can be confirmation issues with many gaited horses as breeding for such an extra as gait means that some horses who have not the best confirmation but have good gaits get bred. But you don't have to accept crooked legs- I have seen too many Walkers and Foxtrotters with as good leg confirmation as any other breed.


----------



## lmnde (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you all for replying!

To clarify a bit further - I am in s.e. GA - rural area, lots of dirt and sand roads out here in the country where we are. Back in Germany I used to go all over the place on the ponies - and we covered a lot of ground on an average 10-15+ k's in a leisurely afternoons roundtrip, and I'm looking to do the same around here. It's mostly straight ground with hardly any ups and downs worth talking about. The dirtroads [mostly red clay] get hard and rippley during dry weather, muddy when wet, the sandroads are hardpacked most of the time and loose and deep [like a dry beach] during the hot seasons.

I'm not worried about going fast or having a horse that is a bit hot at the beginning of a trip due to excess energy, I'm more worried about one that shies of every bunny, deer or bird [nevermind snakes] we come accross - but that is probably a training issue which I'm hoping to avoid or one that is to dumb to learn [if I know anything about horses is that some are smart {some smarter than they should be with the need to constantly proof it}, some bright and eager to learn and have a great time, some are placid and easy going and some are just plain dumb plus every variation in between and I have had the pleasure of experiencing some of most in my youth, LOL]. I'm determined to get one with a lot of trail mileage and experience and plan to ride different ones [not in a hurry, finding the right one is more important than finding one now]. 

One of the issues I'm having is I have a lot problems translating some of the terminology into something that makes sense to me - what exactly does pacey mean? I see that term mentioned a lot, and think it means a horse falling out of gait or changing gaits without it supposing to, but not sure. Can someone clarify?

I am also confused about the way some riders sit the horses when they gait - most on the walkers seem to be leaning slightly backwards with their legs stretched straight out towards the shoulder of the horse. Others I've seen actually doing "walking" motions with the horse gaiting? Is this a personal preference, or is it due to different gaits? 

One of the reasons I was leaning towards a Walker is probably because they are the most common around here, and perhaps best known to newbies for being gaited. I want a bigger horse due to my weight but not so tall that I need a stepstool to get on, and I have a personal preference for a thickbodied and thicknecked horse with a lot of mane and tail potential, with a shorter back. I've looked at a lot of Foxtrotters online and they seem to come in a variety of builds - from very light and elegant to solid and stocky. Does the build [f.e. a short back] influence the comfort level of the ride or is it simply an individual thing for each individual horse?

PS.: The knee hurts during the up/down during trotting for extended periods and then tends to lock up later in the day for several days before recovering, the back hurts when I sit out the trott, LOL. So I think avoiding a trott and having a smoother gait will be much easier on both bodyparts for me.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

A gait is either based on a slightly "out of sync" trot or a slightly "out of sync" pace. Most trotting based gaits like the foxtrot or rack are more distinct- one moment you're walking and the next, you're gaiting. While pacing horses tend to slide in and out of gaits without the distinct break. 
Most gaited horses really can pace, rack, run walk, etc if their balance is disturbed enough. For example my best beloved girl foxtrots at liberty and undersaddle if left to her own choice but it I raise her head enough, she will rack- if I lower her head enough she will run walk. She "prefers" the foxtrot as she should for her breed. The foxtrot has the advantage of covering rough ground and steep hills and keeping the gait. For where I live that is neccessary. 
Usually a pacey horse, when asked to move faster, will slip into the pace out of a true gait. However I have found that with skillful training and riding, a pacey horse can be trained to keep it's gait and will frequently out preform a non-pacey horse in speed and rythym. A horse that hard trots (if he has the genes and build to gait) can also be trained to gait and keep in gait. The trotting horse is usually less "slippery" in that there is a definite break between a trot and a gait- most riders can feel that right away. A pacey horse is much hard to catch before they slip out of gait, not having that distinct break.
Of course, the ideal is to have that wonderful horse that is dead gaited- does nothing but a gait at all times. And those are the true treasures of their breeds. And lots of them are around. If you don't have the "feel" for gaiting or the desire to train, that is what you are looking to have. However, is a horse is pacey and I loved everything else about it, I would own it as I usually have no trouble developing gait in a horse- it's my one super-power as a horse person. I gaited my first saddlebred by instinct without knowing what it was other than comfortable- once her gaited, he loved it so much I had trouble getting him to stop. 
Whenever you shop for a gaited horse, you need to be aware of shoeing as putting enough weight on the front or back hooves can make a poorly gaited horse appear gaited to the green rider. It may be ok in the show ring (depending on the breed) but weighted shoes along with other tricks will take a toll on a trail horse.
I love my foxtrotters more than anything but the place you live seems perfectly suited for a Walker. 
The comfort level of each horse is individual although I prefer a deep shoulder as it is a shock absorber. A long back can also make a horse more comfortable but also more prone to unsoundness. And there are too many lovely short backed horses to go that way. You need to test ride and not only in the ring but over various ground. I hate the stumbler.

PS I haven't found shying to be a real training issue- a horse that tends to shy can be improved but will always have that reaction there somewhere. I look for a horse whose reaction to a surprise is to stop and look. Now that horse is a winner.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

One should ride any gaited horse, like you would do with a trotting breed. It really isn't good to lean backwards on a horse. But many do it to weight the back end of the horse to clean up a pacey gait.

Here is an article on Pacey horses
http://www.gaitsofgold.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=404&Itemid=3

Both my Icelandic's tend heavy towards pace but easy to clean up when ridden in a collected manner. Have always been able to clean up the gaits of a pacey horse, but not as good cleaning up one on the trotty side.

All the TW I have ridden were 16 hands or + but I remember as a kid they were more stout and around 14.2 to 15 hands, guess you would call them the Old type. 

You also might look into a nice stout Missouri foxtrotter or an Bigger Icelandic. There are more and more 14hand+ stout Icelandic's out there, well able to handle adult weight.

Katrin was born in Germany and now lives in Georgia and raises some of the best Icelandic's in the SE US. She does tour around as a Judge, so you would have to call and see if she was home first. 
http://www.creeksidefarm.com/www.creeksidefarm.com/Welcome.html


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

I would recommend a Tennesse Walking Horse. You can get them about 15 hands and they are very smooth to ride. I've had a Saddle Horse, (gaited) and trotters. I rode a laid back TWH, gelding and I've never had such a ride.

Here in my area the gaited horses are very popular, most have Saddle Horses and ride them with Western Saddles and have a lot of organized trail rides. So I'm assuming they are using the the Saddle Horses for a very good reason... the ride. A Saddle horse is usually smaller than a TW and less expensive.

Good luck!


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

where I want to said:


> OK- different kinds to find the one you really like- I've heard good things about Spotted Saddle Horses for example.
> I have found that I can ride all day without getting sore where I can't on a non-gaited horse, even one with a very smooth trot.


I agree... about the Spotted Saddle Horses. As I said above, almost all trail riders in my area ride the trails... rocky and hilly terrain, using the Spotted Saddle Horse with Western Saddle.

When my youngest son was three, we had a spotted "pony" (?) that was half Shet-pony and half small TWH... he would nod and trot and the same time ...lol We got such a kick out of that. But he was the most gentle and easy to ride horse .... 'er pony I've ever had. My 10 year son rode him and trained him for his brother eventhough the horse was small... so yes, the weight wasn't an issue as I initially thought.

My three year old rode him like the wind.  

digApony


----------



## Nevnarial (Mar 5, 2008)

I can't help you with the gaited horse question but I have knee and lower back pain too and have found that the right saddle goes a long way. So when you are trying different horses try saddles too. I can ride with little or no pain in my aussie saddle where I usually hurt from the time I get on until I get off in other saddles. My knees would hurt so badly I would have to take my feet out of the stirrups and let my knees stay unbent for a while because I didn't think they would hold me up. My back would also hurt for days after the ride.
The combination of the right horse and saddle will probably keep you pain free and able to enjoy your ride.
Jillian


----------



## Kevingr (Mar 10, 2006)

We have a gaited Saddlebred/Arabian. My friend rides her and it's the funnest thing to watch, she can really get up and go and he's a VERY experienced rider that makes it look smooth as can be.

Me on the other hand, with my compressed fracture in my lower back and slightly twisted knees find the best thing to do is drive her. She pulls me around in my meadowbrook cart smooth as can be all the way up to a very fast trot, just short of a cantor.


----------



## farm mom (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, my breed of choice is the Rocky Mountain/Kentucky Mountain horse. You won't find a breed with a better temperment (all of the gaited breeds have outstanding temperments in them but that is one of the things Rockies have been consistently bred for). Excellent calm, level headed horses these are born broke type of guys. Rockies have a solid four beat rack that is very comfortable. They range in size from 14.3-16H. They are "air ferns" meaning needing very little food to keep up their physique. They are built solid and thick with usually an abundance of mane and tail. These horses were bred to be the all around family horse. They plowed the fields, carried the kids to school, and pulled the buggy to church. They would make an excellent driving horse. When I was reading about them I thought they sounded to good to be true, but it is true! I know a lot of people who own them and these are just nice, nice horses. The other breeds I would look at are Walkers (there is some hot temperments out there but most are nice) and Foxtrotters. I would recommend trying each of them out if you can. Different gaits will feel better on your knees and back then others. Here is a link to information about the Rocky Mountain horse:

http://www.rmhorse.com/index.php


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

My husband had a TWH/Foxtrotter cross. Most people assumed he was QH as he was the stocky type. True gaited, you coud not get this horse to break gait. Very smooth and fun to ride, but his walk was so fast that it was difficult to ride with anyone else at the stable as the other horses could not keep up. Get him off at the running walk and away you went - he was just under 15 hands.

I had a TWH/appaloosa. He was a pacer and every once in a while I could get him into gait. He was 6 when I got him and pretty settled in what he wanted to do. It was darn near impossible to get him to trot, but he could pace very fast. He was much smoother than a trotter, but not as smooth as DH's horse. I sold him to an 80 year old that did a lot of trail riding and wanted a good horse with a sound mind and comfortable gates. This horse had been used on trail rides before I bought him so very little phased him. He was the only horse at the stable that would go past the ostrich farm without missing a beat. Orstich can be silly, and they always panicked and starting racing around when the horses came by -most of the horses panicked too.


----------



## lmnde (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow - I just got sidetracked for 2 hrs with the links you guys [gals] gave me - I have a dinner rebellion on hand I need to take care off. One link leads to another and on and on... 

Shari - thanks for the "pacey" link - now I understand what it means - and loads more on subject due to link-leakage, LOL.

Jillian - thanks for the saddle info - I didn't think of that in regards to back and knee relief. Can you share some more info about the difference between an australian saddle and others? A well fitting saddle can be an entire new can of worms, especially with some as much as the price of a horse. I'm not quite ready to go there just yet, LOL but appreciate any info thrown my way in that regards.

I gotta get some dinner going. Pls keep the great info coming...


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Definitely try out as many horses/breeds as you can. I'm not that partial to TWHs either, I am biased towards Paso Finos 

They can be too hot for some for sure, but if you like a peppy ride, they are incredible..a lot of go, but brave and willing as can be. Very versatile too. You could talk to the folks at www.pleasurepasofino.com great people over there who are interested n the verstility of the breed outside the show ring. 

Stef, the lady who bred my Paso, Tiempo is a mod there (pintopaso) and she breeds fabulous animals for trail in Tennessee.

Here is my Paso with my trainer, Dave on board, Tiempo is 14.3 and Dave is well over 6 feet tall










Here he is in action...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dH-KaS2QH6g[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diKYjKTTwEo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

There is a small group breeding the foundation style TWH's- stouter body with complementary height. Google foundation TWH and you should find them. Unfortuanately the TWH breed has been bred so finely boned that they aren't capable of doing all they were originally bred to do. 
I do have to say that my KMSH is FABULOUS on rocky trails.


----------



## lmnde (Sep 25, 2006)

... and I thought I was in trouble before with not being able to make up my mind in regards to breed. Tiempo - you were not helping at all, LOL. Between looking up the Paso's and the Rocky Mountain's - I've spend after dinner time on there too - and haven't even made a dent in it. Never mind all of the distracting youtube videos which lead to more youtuve videos and more youtube videos....


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

lmnde said:


> ... and I thought I was in trouble before with not being able to make up my mind in regards to breed. Tiempo - you were not helping at all, LOL. Between looking up the Paso's and the Rocky Mountain's - I've spend after dinner time on there too - and haven't even made a dent in it. Never mind all of the distracting youtube videos which lead to more youtuve videos and more youtube videos....


Lol, sorry!


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

i apologize fornot being able to read all ther replies or eventhe cvomplete op
chack out spotted saddle horses..awsome


----------



## Nevnarial (Mar 5, 2008)

I am not very good with explaining things so here is a link to a article about the aussie saddle. If you don't want to read the whole thing down near the bottom is how it is different for the rider. 
I got mine from Down Under Saddle Supply co. and they do wither tracings to custom fit the saddle and it doesn't cost an arm and a leg! They also run specials and have a clearance page that really makes it more affordable. Their testimonials page is full of people who had pain riding in other saddles and don't in aussie saddles. 
Good luck and I hope you find just the right horse! 

http://www.articlesnatch.com/Article/Australian-Saddle--part-1-/605188

Jillian


----------



## lmnde (Sep 25, 2006)

I just wanted to take a moment to thank all of you for the wonderful advice about the differing breeds and your experiences with them, the aussie saddles [Jillian thanks so much - mucho food for thought there], different gaits and speeds etc. 

I've since spend hours and hours looking up the links you posted, and more links and more links and websites linked on the links [it's like a pyramid link sceme, LOL] - Ihave bookmarked loads of sites to come back to and explore more. I am so grateful to the WWW - and info freely shared by those with experience! Thanks!!!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Ok, so I'm evil..here is Tiempo's breeder's website 

Her animals are soooo gorgeous! 

http://www.pintopaso.com/index.html

FYI On the Sabino mares page, Espumas Elan Is Tiempo's mother, and Exotica TM, North America's first documented maximum sabino PF is his half sister.

Tiempo is on the 'sold' horses page, 'Tango TM'


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Bergere, what soundness issues are the peruvians prone to?


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

southerngurl said:


> Bergere, what soundness issues are the peruvians prone to?


Southerngurl..DSLD


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Tiempo said:


> Southerngurl..DSLD


Thanks Tiempo for answering that! 

If remember correctly, they now have a blood test they can to, to check for the possibility of DSLD or confirm it ?

I do know, with the many Peruvians I know/knew of, that when these Peruvians have DSLD, they will never be sound again and most are put down because it gets so bad, the horses can't even walk.

http://www.equipodiatry.com/dsld.htm

Sad part is, this problem is man made. 
I really, really wanted another Peruvian but of the large number I saw back when I was looking to buy another horse.. every single one was clearly unsound. 

There is a Yahoo group you might join if anyone wants to learn more about this issue.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Tiempo said:


> Southerngurl..DSLD


Ew, that's a bad one.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Bergere, how is it manmade?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

southerngurl said:


> Bergere, how is it manmade?


If you look at the the photos of Peruvians before the US imported them, they were short, thick bodied, with thicker short legs. Not pretty by any means. But they were sound, could travel many miles and had a nice calm temperament.

The 13.3 hand traditional sized Zanero bred gelding I had was of the old type.

Then they come to the US, and as most of us know.. many US breeders can't leave an already good breed alone. They want prettier, more refined, taller, thinner elegant legs, many I have seen almost look Deer like. 
And Equine body can only take so much before you start either having Soundness issues or health issues.
Yes, they look Elegant but they started having soundness issues and people kept breeding them because Pretty sells.
So now, we have this major issue within the breed. 

Some breeders of Icelandic's are starting the go the same way, they want them, taller, pretty, flasher, lots of bounce and Bling and more refined. If I wanted a Saddlebred, I would buy one. I have no doubt in another 10 years, those taller more refined lines are going to start to have soundness issues. Heck, some of the ones I have seen don't even look like an Icelandic any more,, but if you go into a Spotted Saddle horse or TWH Barn... you would think you were looking at the same horse. Sigh 

Oh.. and don't get me started on those Halter QH's. The super big muscles, on pencil thin legs,, with those, tiny,tiny hooves, and so down hill in the front they look like someone super glued two different horses together.. ueechh... 
Back when DH was stationed in San Diego, knew a breeder there that bred these kinds of horses for shows. They were never sound, they may of won ribbons, but even the breeder won't ride them on trail. Too down hill in the front and very rough gaits.. oh and that soundness issue.

Me.. I prefer the not as pretty, super smooth gaits, thick boned more stout, but sound traditional type equines.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

When I first started with Saddlebreds, you could still buy daughters of Wing Commander or Genius King, etc. They were show horses but still close enough to using horses of pre-auto times that they were solid, deep bodies, strong loined, good broad joints and pretty level headed. But the horses who won in the shows were weedier, long-necked and light built. "Training" done by keeping the horses sohysterical that they would throw themselves around the ring with great animation. There were still old fashioned judges who demanded a pleasure horse was a pleasure to ride. But not long after I started, those horses and judges were gone and weighted shoes,pads and "action devices" were all that could be found.
I can rememer my horror when the first Arab trainers started coming to Saddlebred sales to buy Saddlebred training equipment. Within a few years park Arabs no longer had their famous floating trot- they did the elevated fold of the Saddlebred- at least in front.
Then the Morgan horse scandals happened where breeders who just "happened" to have a Saddlebred stud started producing 16 + hand Morgans- that was when their association started blood typing and put a halt to that.
Improving the breed I suppose.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

bergere said:


> Me.. I prefer the not as pretty, super smooth gaits, thick boned more stout, but sound traditional type equines.


Me too. I had a QH, (rescued), big hind, thick bodied with narrow legs... was not sound. I had to sell him. Too many issues that could not be corrected.

For a while my son showed him in halter and Western Pleasure... but he wasn't any good for trail riding. We tried with shoe, every kind of shoe and without shoe... nothing helped.

In my opinion all he was good for was pasture, unfortunately. Beautiful and I mean beautiful horse...mild mannered, it broke my heart. If I had the pasture, I would have kept him.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

bergere said:


> If you look at the the photos of Peruvians before the US imported them, they were short, thick bodied, with thicker short legs. Not pretty by any means. But they were sound, could travel many miles and had a nice calm temperament.
> 
> The 13.3 hand traditional sized Zanero bred gelding I had was of the old type.
> 
> ...


This drives me crazy Shari and doing it with Iceys is sheer madness. 

The most dramatic trending with this I've seen lately is haflingers, you almost never see the old, stocky type anymore


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I guess no breed survives being popular.


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi, 
I don't visit the horse part of this board often, sorry, mostly talk goats, don't know why.

I have 5 TWH. I was raised with TWH, we mostly did trail riding. Fantastic animals.
I don't know if it is because I am on the west coast, but the TWH that most of you are describing, is NOT what I see here at all. We are not into the big stepping thing!!
Over here, many TWH are fairly big, mine are all about 15 hands, and my dad and brother think them small, theirs are 15.2 at the min, and more stout.
I have not seen many flighty walkers, most are quite calm, reliable mounts. 
The rocky mountain and kentucky mountain horses I have seen over here are smaller than most of the walkers over here. I don't know if this a regional difference or what. BOth are larger than any paso I have seen. All saddlebreds I have encountered are more "hot"not as even tempered and willing as walkers. 

Of the walkers I have and those I have ridden, some are definetly more comfortable than others.
THey do tend to have a longer stride at a flat walk, covering plenty of ground very comfortably. 

Rather than choosing a breed, maybe take several test-drives on horses in your area. Find one that you like, whatever breed that may be. 
Would it be possible for you to lease for a bit to be sure that the horse is going to suit your needs.
Remember, that purchase price should not be factored much into the equation!  
(look into health and training and personality as well!)

Good luck in your search!!

have you looked on dreamhorse and agdirect?
http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_list...rm_at_stud_yn=0&form_sort_by=NEW&form_rows=30

http://www.equinenow.com/gaitedgeorgia.htm


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

lmnde said:


> Thank you all for replying!
> 
> To clarify a bit further - I am in s.e. GA - rural area, lots of dirt and sand roads out here in the country where we are. Back in Germany I used to go all over the place on the ponies - and we covered a lot of ground on an average 10-15+ k's in a leisurely afternoons roundtrip, and I'm looking to do the same around here. It's mostly straight ground with hardly any ups and downs worth talking about. The dirtroads [mostly red clay] get hard and rippley during dry weather, muddy when wet, the sandroads are hardpacked most of the time and loose and deep [like a dry beach] during the hot seasons.
> 
> ...



Hi there fellow Georgian!

I own a TWH and she is big enough to tote 300 lbs. easily. She rarely notices me as far as weight is concerned, but I am around 150 lbs. In your area, a TWH that actually gaits will be wonderful.. flat ground, easily covered by miles of flat and running walk.

TWH is generally THE breed in S. Georgia (lots of quail hunters use them).

Try several within the breed. Look at stockiness - many of the old foundation TWH could carry your weight with no problem, they are short backed, stocky built and have large bone.

Pacey means that the horse is using both legs on the same side of the body at the same time (easiest description I can think of) and it is VERY uncomfortable as it throws you from side to side and pretty soon you feel like a drunken sailor...lol.

A STEP PACE is very nice. My mare step paces and it is extremely comfortable. TWH can do a flat walk, running walk, pace, step pace, or rack..most are trained to do a flat and running walk, but some like my horse are focused on step pacing and I just let her do it.

Make sure the horse is comfortable for YOU.

If you need a reference to a decent seller, let me know. The gal I bought my horse from was extremely honest to a fault, pointed out all the short comings, etc. and the horse was priced very fairly.


----------

